# Which is the best HD DTH service worth every penny?



## kashif.khan (Nov 17, 2013)

Which is the best HD DTH service worth every penny? Need a in depth comparison on youtube


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 17, 2013)

Videocon - paisa wasool.

Tata sky- premium but arguably best.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 17, 2013)

^i agree..

videocon is definately paisa vasool.
in terms of quality & service, tata-sky is way better.


----------



## dummydave (Nov 17, 2013)

only bad stuff i found abt videocon z their stb are very slow in response....that irritates


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2013)

I use tata sky and their is no problem whatsoever on service and quality.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 17, 2013)

tata sky isko laga dala to life zinga lala


----------



## RDB (Jan 2, 2014)

IMHO airtel hd is best.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 4, 2014)

RDB said:


> IMHO airtel hd is best.


This. Price, picture quality. But their CC is beyond horrible, which I won't be needing often.


----------

